
Ask HN: Need help in identifying the tech stack I need - tiuPapa
I am trying to build an app that will match readers based on books that they have liked. Essentially, whenever a new user is signed up, I want to go through the list of all users and give them a score depending on their match with the new user (2 points for each book match, 1 point for genre match) and then send the new user top 5 users with the highest score. Problem is this really sounds inefficient. What would be a good way of doing this? Should I look into graph dbs?
======
kristoft
Hi! You probably don’t want to go with all users, you just need to pick
matched once. When a new user signs up, you need to take his books and genres
and find users with the same or mostly the same.

